# 02 Spec V Idle drop Problem (stalls during Idle or coming down from a rev)



## Xolos9 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Guys, For the longest time my car would stall and Idle very rough. It would idle at 1000-1500 RPMs and then drop to 200-500 RPMs and sometimes stall. Looking through the forums I tried everything, new MAF, TBS, Spark Plugs nothing would fix it. Today I went and bought a new Crank Positioning Sensor for 30$ at Autozone - Installed it and BAM!!! Problem solved!!!!! I just thought I would share this with ya guys so if your having the same problems try the 30$ CPS first.


Thanks


----------

